# Video Editing



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I'd like to import a one file DVD into a video editing program and be able to split out the parts I want, all without losing any video quality. What would be the best program to do this with? Feel free to list multiple programs. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

DVD shrink - http://www.dvdshrink.org/ - for ripping 

Ulead Video Studio - http://www.ulead.com/vs/ - for editing (isn't free) 

These tools are not for the hard core editors, just normal people :smile:


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Interlacing of videos has been a big problem while using video editors in the past (because of the jagged line effect). Does Ulead Video Studio have a deinterlacing option? I know Final Cut Pro has an option to deinterlace the video before importing, although I dont believe its able to be used on Windows computers.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.ulead.com/tech/msp/msp_ftp70.htm

That outlines the features.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I just finished testing out ulead and theres no interlacing filter. Does anyone know a program which has a deinterlacing filter which can be used when importing a DVD?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Sony Vegas can deinterlace, You can d/l the trial here.


----------



## Abbo59 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello,

I have try out ffmpegX recently. It's not an editing programs but does have the deinterlace feature and some other options to make the video file more friendly in Final Cut pro. 

I have never tried unlead, but i am wondering Sparrow how is unlead compared to Final Cut. I love Final Cut pro but, thats all I ever used besides After effects. 

But I hope that ffmpegX is useful, If it is please inform, it seems to have potential to be a very useful tool. I just haven't had time to play with it more. 

Happy Holidays.


----------

